# Acid C-Note Cigar Review - Campfire Kindling



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I could not even get a friend of mine who loves Acids to smoke more than one of these. This cigar is nasty, short, and brutish. Don't let the cool ...

Read the full review here: Acid C-Note Cigar Review - Campfire Kindling


----------

